# Can a Spanish Prescription be completed in Ireland?



## Luv_Crunchies (Sep 3, 2010)

I recently had my first appointment with IM Barcelona, the Dr provided me with a prescription for the drugs required. Do you know can the pharmacist complete the prescription here? or do I need an Irish doctor to re write the prescription ? If so does anyone know a Dr that will re write the prescription. Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am one of the FF pharmacists.

I suspect the laws in Ireland will be different to England.
In England any pharmacy can do a Spanish prescription provided the items are available here and the pharmacist can obtain confirmation that it is a genuine EEA registered doctor.

The best thing to do is ask a pharmacist in Ireland. You might find it difficult to get a doctor to prescribe for you if they are not a fertility specialist. 
You can ask - but doctors have the right to refuse as if they write the script they are taking responsibility for the effects it has on you. 
You might have to ask a private clinic to help you out - but they might charge you for the service.


----------



## Always hope (May 10, 2008)

We have just done ED in  Spain, but we did it in conjunction with our local fertility centre in Ireland, so all my prescriptions have come from them.. they also did all our bloods, scans etc.. Maybe IM have a clinic in Ireland they deal with, might be worth asking..


----------



## sal2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi do you mind me asking what Irish clinic you with,thanks


----------



## Luv_Crunchies (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi There,

We are not with a clinic in Ireland at the moment.


----------



## Always hope (May 10, 2008)

Hi Sal 2 we are with the Cork Fertility Clinic


----------

